# pics of your appys



## painthorselover (Apr 3, 2008)

I would love to see pics of your adorable minis!

weather they are wooly and look like a bear or clipped ! LOL <3


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Apr 3, 2008)

Here's ours apps:

On The Rise Farm Sky Eyes Eagle, AMHR black near leopard overoloosa son of C-Chief Proud Eagle My boy









winter:






spring:






Iles Smokin Aces, AMHA/AMHR 2007 black snowcap/fewspot colt






Iles Little Lacey, AMHR grulla varnish snowcap mare






Hunt House Farms Chantilly Lace, AMHA/AMHR pintaloosa mare






Gunsmoke'n Roses, AMHR 2006 bay varnish snowcap colt






Nighthawks First Flight, AMHR 2007 black varnish snowcap colt






Then we also have 4 pintos and 4 solids


----------



## painthorselover (Apr 3, 2008)

I love your 3rd picture! It is so adorable!



<3


----------



## painthorselover (Apr 4, 2008)

Here are a few of my babies! <3










him as a baby!






Blazer and poppy! < warning: bears ahead:> (its just poppy and blazer with their fuzzies, dont worry! <3)


----------



## MBhorses (Apr 4, 2008)

here is our Silver bay appy stud.We love him so much. We are breeding him for 2009 foals.





Little America Silver Keepsake


----------



## lilmiraclesfarm (Apr 4, 2008)

Here is my Featerlite with his mother allstar. While allstar isn't ours, she does live with us and is loved like one of our own.






Feather's father Two: Our friends stallion, but we just love him.


----------



## CheyAut (Apr 4, 2008)

Chianti (C.J. Cameo's Royal Chianti)






(with my POA Skylar)











Confetti (Lot-A-Dot Queen)











Sage (Mini Magic's Sugar Baby)
















Spin (VFG El Arlequin)





















Jessi


----------



## AppyLover2 (Apr 4, 2008)

Jessie just want to say Spin in absolutely stunning!!! My kinda horse for sure.


----------



## tnovak (Apr 4, 2008)

Here's my moose Cherry


----------



## CheyAut (Apr 5, 2008)

AppyLover2 said:


> Jessie just want to say Spin in absolutely stunning!!! My kinda horse for sure.


Thanks so much! I just LOOOOOVE him



Can't wait for his babies next year...!





Jessi


----------



## painthorselover (Apr 5, 2008)

everyones minis are soooo adorable.

I love Spin! <3 he is soooooo beautiful! I love the close up of his head!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Apr 5, 2008)

our 1 and only Appy

RF Bars Warrior Princess

"Xena"

a palomino snowcap appaloosa mare











she is in foal to our 28" Smutty Buckskin buckeroo grandson (due 7/12/08)

Triple Ks Boogies Bowtie


----------



## painthorselover (Apr 5, 2008)

they are sooo adorable!


----------



## CheyAut (Apr 6, 2008)

painthorselover said:


> everyones minis are soooo adorable.
> 
> I love Spin! <3 he is soooooo beautiful! I love the close up of his head!



Thanks so much!





jessi


----------



## Jill (Apr 6, 2008)

I used to have a bay leopard mare but recently sold her





My stallion, DunIT, is a grey-grullo with some appy characteristics. His dam is an appy daughter of Yellow Diamond Little Feather:

*[SIZE=12pt]Erica's Gone and DunIT[/SIZE]*

2005 31” AMHR / AMHA grey-grullo fancy moving stallion – National Top 10 (halter) & AMHA Honor Roll (halter) – Multi Champion – Proven Sire

Grandson of both Ima Boones Little Buckeroo Too (“BTU”) and Yellow Diamond Little Feather, Great Grandson of Egyptian King


----------



## CheyAut (Apr 6, 2008)

OMG you sold your mare????





Jessi


----------



## AppyLover2 (Apr 6, 2008)

> OMG you sold your mare????


Took the words out of my mouth.


----------



## joylee123 (Apr 6, 2008)

[SIZE=12pt]Here's my leopard appaloosa LHR Tattoo'd Twizzler[/SIZE]
















[SIZE=12pt]Joy[/SIZE]


----------



## CheyAut (Apr 6, 2008)

Joy, he's gorgeous!





Jessi


----------



## joylee123 (Apr 6, 2008)

[SIZE=12pt]Thanks Jessi



[/SIZE]

I love your Lota dot mare



and Spin is awesome





I just love leopards, any appaloosa actually. Color is always such a nice bonus on a pretty horse





Joy


----------



## RAPfrosty (Apr 6, 2008)

Beautiful appys everyone! I'm going to have to get new pictures of Fever soon but I'm going to wait till I can bath the poor boy, he's pretty much brown with black spots right now.

Jessi, I am in love with Spin, he is oh so handsome!


----------



## HGFarm (Apr 6, 2008)

Ok, you asked for it, LOL

Here is my 'old man' Bob (Grays Smoke Signal.) He was my very first Mini and has been shown, been in parades, was an original horse in the drill team, and tons of other stuff. Not to mention he is the great grandsire to Sonoita Highlands Darth Vader, Sonoita Invaders Infatuation, Sonoita Tender Too Kiss, Sonoita Tender Too Hypnotize, sire of Sonoita Known To Hypnotize (2007 Multi Top Ten Gelding) Bob is a son of Shadow Oaks Cock Robin.







Here is my mare Forester Creeks Magic Melody. She is a varnish roan Appy out of two Appies. She has always produced an Appy foal for me, born with at least characteristics.






Here is Sunrise Hill Farm Solitaire. She is sired by Lucky Four Spots A Plenty and out of a Pepper daughter.






Then there is Nutmeg who JUST foaled last week, a chestnut colt with Appy characteristics, so he may color. She showed will in halter with limited showing as a youngster.






Let's see, then there's little Dream.. sired by Six Gems Hot To Spot... she has roaning all over now and is due to foal any time!






Here is my junior mare Heather Glens Magic Mist- she is out of Melody and sired by Renegade. She also has light roaning all over her body.






Here is CR Lakota Renegade, a Carousel Designer Legacy son. He is Misty's sire.






I dont have a pic of my other yearling filly yet, but here is my newest addition. It's not a great pic, but you'll get the idea..


----------



## painthorselover (Apr 12, 2008)

HGFarm said:


> Ok, you asked for it, LOL
> 
> Here is my 'old man' Bob (Grays Smoke Signal.) He was my very first Mini and has been shown, been in parades, was an original horse in the drill team, and tons of other stuff. Not to mention he is the great grandsire to Sonoita Highlands Darth Vader, Sonoita Invaders Infatuation, Sonoita Tender Too Kiss, Sonoita Tender Too Hypnotize, sire of Sonoita Known To Hypnotize (2007 Multi Top Ten Gelding) Bob is a son of Shadow Oaks Cock Robin.
> 
> ...



They are all soooooo.... adorable!





Bob sounds like a really good ol' boy!


----------



## markadoodle (Apr 17, 2008)

well it is an app but a 15.1 hand horse not _qwite_ a mini lol well anyway here she is:


----------



## PaintNminis (Apr 17, 2008)

I have 1 Appy Mare





A Summer Place Je Tieme - "Je T'aime"

T Bar T Braves Cherokee Feather X Flying W Farms Blue Minuette

2005 AMHA/AMHR Black Roan Appaloosa - Thats Rowdy & 25% Blue Boy Bred.

I think she is one of my best Plus she has Awesome Coloring.

She will be bred this year to a Silver Bay BTU Grandson, and I am sure their Foal will be AWESOME!


----------



## shelia (Apr 17, 2008)

Here they are! I love showing them off!


























Shelia B.


----------

